# Coffee Can Survival Kit for Your Vehicle



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Coffee Can Survival Kit for Your Vehicle

Anyway, I was staring at the French Roast coffee can I talked about in one of my posts and the thought popped into my head to fill it with items that could help out in case I get stuck somewhere. Keep in mind this is just for basic survival in an overnight situation and also keep in mind I wanted to keep the kit as low cost as possible so it can be attained on any personal budget or even with stuff you already have around the house.

Here's what I've come up with so far:

See Kauboy's below-offered link to the original article to read it in it's entirety.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Don't pilfer other people's works, nor perpetuate said pilfering.

Original source, from what I can tell: https://www.shtfblog.com/coffee-can-survival-kit-for-your-vehicle/


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I han't seen this before and think it's a great idea. Should fit by the spare tire in the Jeep.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

A second source for fire, a Bic can be dried out, matches not so much, trauma kit, can you fit a 10oz. bottle of water in there, maybe water filter or a coffee filter, small bottle of Purell, bandana, ace bandage or sports tape, electrical tape.

Here's what I did with my Bics.
Caps and elec tape, also one with duct tape.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hand line ,hooks and split shot weights. Small candle.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

A spare pair of socks and a $20.00 bill. You might have to walk out and buy a burger and a beer.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Don't pilfer other people's works, nor perpetuate said pilfering.
> 
> Original source, from what I can tell: https://www.shtfblog.com/coffee-can-survival-kit-for-your-vehicle/


Pay Attention, please.
I am NOT Mike from Raven Survival
Stop having a fantasy of being Denton
Only Denton is Denton. And he would AGREE, WE DON'T NEED 2 DENTONS
Right Denton?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was a hero when my wife found a roll of toilet paper behind the seat of my F-150.

Here again speaks the voice of Leonidas, _"Well, we can at least be civilized."_


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Coffee Can Survival Kit for Your Vehicle
> 
> Anyway, I was staring at the French Roast coffee can I talked about in one of my posts and the thought popped into my head to fill it with items that could help out in case I get stuck somewhere. Keep in mind this is just for basic survival in an overnight situation and also keep in mind I wanted to keep the kit as low cost as possible so it can be attained on any personal budget or even with stuff you already have around the house.
> 
> ...


Ron is right! Its not that hard to take a snippet and then use the quote brackets and add the link. It would look like this-



> Coffee Can Survival Kit for Your Vehicle
> 
> Anyway, I was staring at the French Roast coffee can I talked about in one of my posts and the thought popped into my head to fill it with items that could help out in case I get stuck somewhere. Keep in mind this is just for basic survival in an overnight situation and also keep in mind I wanted to keep the kit as low cost as possible so it can be attained on any personal budget or even with stuff you already have around the house.
> 
> ...


https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.shtfblog.com/coffee-can-...-your-vehicle/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Pay Attention, please.
> I am NOT Mike from Raven Survival
> Stop having a fantasy of being Denton
> Only Denton is Denton. And he would AGREE, WE DON'T NEED 2 DENTONS
> ...


I knew you weren't "Mike", which was why I included "nor perpetuate said pilfering".
The post was clearly copy/pasted, and no source was given. That's against board policy.
The info is sound, and thanks for bringing it, but we need dat sauce.

Thankfully, I will never be like @Denton. Them Alabamians have a few screws missing. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Urinal Cake - Actually, I could use another me to catch and correct such things.

I'm not sure how many times I've pointed out that not only is copying and pasting entire articles a violation of their copy rights, but you are also taking away the traffic that they want.

AGAIN, here's the right way to do it:

Offer a paragraph from the article. The paragraph you think is the best teaser for the article. Just a paragraph. Then, if you want to do it as perfectly as possible, highlight that paragraph and then hit the quotation button that is on the far end of the toolbar on top of the text box.

Next (or before the quote - whatever feels better to you), add your thoughts on the article.

Then, add the link to the article.

This isn't hard to understand! It is easy to do! Not only does it ensure the site doesn't get a nasty message from the owner of the article or the owner's legal representation, it is also the right thing to do for the creator of the content. If you find it interesting, the creator deserves the credit!
@Cricket - Did I miss anything?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Sounds perfect. We do have a tutorial here as well.
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...elines-referencing-articles-another-site.html


----------

